# Christmas Eve historical find



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, since we live in beautiful HI, we went to the beach this morning to take the dog for a stroll and enjoy the sun a little bit. While sitting in the crabgrass that leads up to the beach from the side of the road, my 2yr old son walks up to me with something in his hand and says, "What's this daddy? Is it a bullet?" As he handed me an old, corroded cartridge case, my mind was racing. Could it be a 7.7mm Jap spent casing from an airplane that attacked Pearl Harbor back in 1941? Well, as I examined it closer, it looked more like a .30-06. Taking it home later and pulling out the calipers, suspicions were confirmed that it was indeed a .30-06, with the case mouth measuring 7.62mm and the total length 63mm. Still very cool. The headstamp was a little hard to decipher, its been on the beach for some time. I can make out the letters 'F' and 'A', which some googling this morning told me stood for Frankford Arsenal. The two numbers on the bottom of the headstamp, I believe, are '41' You can take a look in the pictures below. I'm scared to attempt to clean it up too much, I don't want to damage it further, and the corrosion kinda adds to the nostalgia of it. I would like to know exactly what the headstamp says though. Any ideas on how to clean it. I have an ultrasonic jewelry cleaner, that I use on my guns sometimes, don't know if that will cause more damage though. The only other really curious thing about it is the material the case itself is made of. It appears to be straight copper, having a very rosy look to it, even where I cracked the case mouth attempting to remove the sand in it.:smt086 Any info on this would be appreciated. The beach that Aiden found it at was near Barber's Point Naval Air Station near Kapolei and Ewa Beach. I don't know if it was around back in WWII, but there were also some cool concrete machine gun nest bunkers on the beach that Aiden and I were crawling around in. All in all, another wonderful day on the beach. Mele Kalikimaka (Merry Chistmas) from our 'Ohana (family) to yours. :smt1099








http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/2318/1020003j.jpg








http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/6458/1020006.jpg








http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/8172/1020008i.jpg








http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/2999/1020010.jpg

http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/2030/1020009.jpg


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

During WWII Barbers Point was know as Ewa Marine Corps Air Station

http://members.tripod.com/Airfields_freeman/HI/Airfields_HI_Oahu_S.htm

There are all kinds of left overs from WWII all over the islands. I've found mortar shells on Molokai when I was a kid. Been exploring in the mountains several times, when I was a teen, in the old artillery positions etc.. There are still a few wrecked airplanes around also.

http://cartridgecollectors.org/30-06intro/


----------

